# FR: to live on my floor



## runningupthathill

What, if any, preposition is necessary in this instance?

Il habite sur mon étage.

Il habite mon étage.

Il habite à mon étage.

?

And this is if I am talking about someone who lives on my floor in an apartment building.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## thbruxelles

I think you might hear 'il habite mon étage' or 'à mon étage'. Never 'sur mon étage'.
Usually we would say 'il habite au même étage que moi', colloquial for 'il habite au même étage que le mien'


----------



## janpol

D'accord pour "il habite mon étage/à mon étage/au même étage que moi".
Pas pour "au même étage que le mien"
"sa voiture est la même que la mienne" = deux voitures
"il habite au même étage que moi = un étage


----------



## thbruxelles

*"sa voiture est la même que la mienne" = deux voitures*

Deux voitures? Ou le même modèle (singulier)?
Je ne comprends pas ce que vous voulez dire.


----------



## vaniochka

Personnellement j'utilise très souvent "sur mon étage"!! Je pense que cela dépend des régions


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je dirais :
_Il habite au même étage que moi. __Nos appartements sont au/sur le même étage._ Je préfère _au_, mais _sur _ne me choque pas. 

- Je serais moins portée à dire _à/sur_ _mon étage/au même étage que le mien_.
- Je ne dirais pas _il habite_ _mon étage_ (sans préposition). Dans ma logique, il habite un apart/un condo pas un étage.


----------



## janpol

"il habite le même étage que moi", oui, mais je ne parviens pas à considérer comme correcte la phrase "il habite le même étage que le mien". Parlant d'un frère, on dirait (en supposant que l'on puisse être tenté de donner cette précision !) : "cet homme a la même mère que moi" et je n'imagine pas : "il a la même mère que la mienne".


----------



## CapnPrep

In any case, _que moi_ is not a colloquial version of _que le mien_, as thbruxelles suggested.


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> "Parlant d'un frère, on dirait (en supposant que l'on puisse être tenté de donner cette précision !) : "cet homme a la même mère que moi" et je n'imagine pas : "il a la même mère que la mienne".


 Moi non plus.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
dire "il habite le même étage que moi" serait correct si vous étiez un étage.

Toutefois, il s'agit davantage d'une erreur de logique (de rhétorique) que de grammaire. Cela s'appelle une syllepse, je crois.
s'il vous paraît exclu d'entendre "il a la même mère que la mienne", il me semble bien que de toutes façons, personne ne dit "il a la même mère que moi" non plus.
Ce sont des phrases que jamais personne ne prononce, c'est pour ça qu'elles semblent bizarres. Mais seule la première est sans erreur.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> dire "il habite le même étage que moi" serait correct si vous étiez un étage.
> 
> Toutefois, il s'agit davantage d'une erreur de logique (de rhétorique) que de grammaire. Cela s'appelle une syllepse, je crois.


Je dirais que c'est plutôt une ellipse, et que c'est un procédé grammatical tout a fait régulier. Il n'y a aucune erreur.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense comme Fred que _*le* même étage que moi_... ça ne va pas.  Mais _*au* même étage que moi_ (j'habite) me semble bien correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je pense comme Fred que _*le* même étage que moi_... ça ne va pas.  Mais _*au* même étage que moi_ (j'habite) me semble bien correct.


Mais c'est comme _habiter Paris_ et _habiter *à* Paris_ ; les deux se disent. Cela dit, je dirais personnellement toujours _habiter *à* tel et tel étage_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, _que moi_ se justifie bien comme tu l'as suggéré : _Il habite le même étage que moi [j'habite]._


----------



## Nicomon

Justement, je ne dis pas non plus habiter Montréal/un étage. Ce n'est ni la ville ni l'étage que j'habite, c'est l'apart'/le condo/la maison... 
_*à *_Montréal /*à* (parfois _sur_) _tel ou tel étage_.

C'est l'article _*le*,_ qui me dérange. Je n'aime pas non plus _mon/le mien,_ parce que ma logique me dit que l'étage ne m'appartient pas.

Mais bon, il parait que je ne parle pas comme les français normaux.


----------



## TitTornade

Fred_C said:


> Toutefois, il s'agit davantage d'une erreur de logique (de rhétorique) que de grammaire. Cela s'appelle une syllepse, je crois.
> s'il vous paraît exclu d'entendre "il a la même mère que la mienne", il me semble bien que de toutes façons, personne ne dit "il a la même mère que moi" non plus.
> Ce sont des phrases que jamais personne ne prononce, c'est pour ça qu'elles semblent bizarres. Mais seule la première est sans erreur.


 

_il a la même mère que la mienne _: pour moi, ceci signifie que la personne dont on parle et ma mère ont la même "génitrice", donc que je parle à mon oncle... Mais la phrase fait vraiment bancale...

_il a la même mère que moi_ :  si je parle de mon demi-frère, je pourrai dire qu'il a la même mère que moi, mais pas le même père, non ???  (Fred, il y a bien des personnes qui peuvent prononcer cette phrase, non ?) Et cette phrase semble bien une ellipse (_il a la même mère que moi j'ai_)

Donc, ma conclusion :
je suis d'accord sur les phrases : _il habite au même étage que moi_ / _il habite le même étage que moi. _Je le dirais, mais je ne sais pas si je les écrirais.

_Il habite le même étage que le mien_ : le sens est compréhensible mais je pense que si on me dit cette phrase, je répondrai : "(Le même) que ton quoi ?", m'interrogeant sur ce qui est caché derrière "mien"...


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> _Il habite le même étage que le mien_ : le sens est compréhensible mais je pense que si on me dit cette phrase, je répondrai : "(Le même) que ton quoi ?", m'interrogeant sur ce qui est caché derrière "mien"...


Oui, effectivement, comme dans le contexte suivant :

_— Mon frère habite au 27e étage d'une grande tour.
— C'est amusant, il habite au même étage que le mien [de frère] !
_


----------



## TitTornade

Maître, c'est exactement à cette situation que je pensais...


----------



## itka

> D'accord pour "il habite mon étage/à mon étage/au même étage que moi".
> Pas pour "au même étage que le mien"
> "sa voiture est la même que la mienne" = deux voitures
> "il habite au même étage que moi = un étage


Je ne crois pas que je dirais _"il habite mon étage"_ mais je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi car _"il habite mon immeuble" _ne me gênerait pas.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec toi, Janpol (et avec ceux qui ont suivi).
Spontanément, ce qui me vient : _"il habite au même étage que moi"_ ou encore plus couramment : _"on habite au même étage"_.

Je comprends_ "Il habite au même étage que le mien"_ comme Maître C. "... _que le *mien* _[de frère]

Et pour ce qui est de la même mère, je n'emploierais pas la phrase citée, bien qu'elle me semble parfaitement correcte, mais je dirais : _"Nous avons la même mère"_... 
Ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout de déclarer : _"il a la même voiture que moi"._.. parce qu'elle est sans doute "_identique_", mais ce n'est pas _"la même"_, contrairement à la mère. Il y a bien _deux_ voitures et _une seule _mère !


----------

